# Need your thoughts-150mm petty shootout



## StonedEdge (Nov 14, 2017)

Looking for a 150mm petty with decent blade height as it will be used often on a cutting board.

Name of the game for this purchase is EDGE RETENTION.
My current cheapo stainless knock off Tramontina 150 utility knife is nearly the most used knife in the house... everything from making sandwiches to trimming silverskin and slicing green onions. I'm sick and tired of having to sharpen it every other week (I like my parers/petties sharp af). 

Here is a short list of the knives in consideration:

Tanaka r2/sg2 Damascus 150 Petty (from K&S)

Gesshin Kagero srs15 150 Petty (from JKI)

Haruyuki/Akifusa srs15 150 Petty (from Knifewear as I'm in Canada)

Moritaka AS 'supreme series' 150 Petty (from Paul's Finest)

What is everyone's thoughts on a good 150 petty with above-average edge retention and decent heel height?

I am more than willing to look at other knives, these are just the ones I've been eyeing off the top of my head.


----------



## Barmoley (Nov 14, 2017)

What about Sukenari YXR7 or HAP40 from K&S, they are listed as 30-32mm tall at the heel, maybe you can ask James to pick you one of the taller ones. I haven't used either one of these, but the steels are supposed to hold an edge for an extended period of time.


----------



## Paraffin (Nov 14, 2017)

I have that Sukenari petty in HAP40, it's a terrific knife. A bit longer than what the OP is looking for at 165mm, but with larger blade size you get a bit more height. I still wouldn't call it knuckle-clearing on the board, but my hands are fairly large. I don't use it flat on the board very often anyway. For me, it's more of a protein knife for making chicken breast cutlets, trimming meat, deveining shrimp, etc. Mostly draw slicing and not flat chopping. It's a medium-weight blade with a good convex grind. 

Edge retention is very good, although I'm not a heavy user (note soft protein comments above). It didn't seem difficult to sharpen, the one time I've touched up the edge since getting it a couple of months ago.


----------



## StonedEdge (Nov 14, 2017)

Hey thanks for the replies. Haven't thought about HAP40 as I know next to nothing about it (in terms of sharpening it, edge life, etc). The sukenari does look like it has a good heel for a petty. How thin behind the edge is it? Saw the Haruyuki srs15 in person and it looked a little chunky behind the edge


----------



## Paraffin (Nov 14, 2017)

Well, the Sukenari isn't exactly a laser, more what I'd call a medium thickness behind the edge, but it glides through soft protein or something like an onion easily. 

One quick note about HAP40 -- it's "semi-stainless" not full stainless. The exposed HAP40 below the stainless cladding line will get a hint of light gold patina color with use. It started a little blotchy, then I removed it and forced an even color with lemon juice. Since then, it has retained just that slight color difference with the stainless cladding above the line. It hasn't reacted further. It's not something to worry about, and I think it looks cool, but thought I'd mention it. The one other knife I have in a fancy powder steel is a nakiri in R2, and that doesn't patina at all.


----------



## StonedEdge (Nov 14, 2017)

How does edge retention between HAP40 and R2 compare? From your experience


----------



## Paraffin (Nov 14, 2017)

To be honest, I haven't owned these two knives (petty HAP40 and nakiri R2) long enough to get a good comparison in edge retention. I've only had them for a short period. Also, I use them differently, with lots of board contact along the whole edge with the nakiri, including some chopping, and not so much board contact with the petty knife. Based on my short experience and what I've read about these PM steels, I think it's fair to say that they're both in the same ballpark for edge retention. Definitely better retention than softer steel knives I've used, at any rate.


----------



## dwalker (Nov 14, 2017)

I've been happy with my Moritaka 150. The steel is excellent and holds a good edge. It is on the thinner side of the spectrum but not all laser. It has good distal taper and ends in a very thin tip.


----------



## StonedEdge (Nov 14, 2017)

Honestly the price of the Moritaka makes it extremely attractive, it is a petty after all but I've seen some posts here a while back talking about grind issues with the blue steel Moritakas?


----------



## StonedEdge (Nov 14, 2017)

> Paraffin;5 I use them differently, with lots of board contact along the whole edge with the nakiri, including some chopping, and not so much board contact with the petty knife.



True that makes sense


----------



## Matus (Nov 15, 2017)

Munetoshi 160 is 40 mm tall - you may want to have a look. One thing though - the higher blade height comes at a price - the knife does feel a little different in use as a 'normal' 150 petty (say Yoshikane 150 SLD we have at home). 

If you want a tougher blade, than the Moritaka may not be the best choice. My friend and a pro chef has bent his at work (though he has a bit heavy handed aprroach to cuttig). He really liked the knife otherwise.

I do not know your budget ($$$ and time), but maybe you could get a semi/custom knife done (western or a JP maker). I would ask Jon if I were looking for a taller JP petty.


----------



## panda (Nov 15, 2017)

i have moritaka petty and it does not have great retention which is strange considering its AS steel, but the heat treat sucks. and as matus mentioned, it bends easily and is not a tall petty. why do you want such a thing anyway?? you should probably look into yoshikane SKD http://www.epicedge.com/shopexd.asp?id=86373


----------



## Benuser (Nov 15, 2017)

Poor edge retention is common with petties: thin behind the edge, lot of board contact and above all, a very small area where that contact takes place. Get a 180 gyuto if you don't want to do everything with your 240 or so.


----------



## StonedEdge (Nov 15, 2017)

Benuser that's a good idea. Never thought of looking into a small gyuto


----------



## K813zra (Nov 15, 2017)

I'd go with the Tanaka but that is just because the shape of his petty knives fits my needs. I don't do any on the board work with a petty so your needs are different.


----------



## StonedEdge (Nov 15, 2017)

That yoshikane skd is interesting..anyone know how it's compares to the Tanaka r2? Or simply, has anyone tried the yoshikane petty? Thoughts?


----------



## daveb (Nov 15, 2017)

Not used the petty but have used other Yoshi w SKD. They do it well.


----------



## Nemo (Nov 16, 2017)

Akifusa gets pretty sharp without too much difficulty and has pretty good edge retention. Mine's only 28mm at the heel though.

Does it need to be stainless?

Would you consider Dave Martell's 160s (if he has any left)? Mine is CPM monosteel and 32mm at the heel. Also made in O1 steel. Needless to say, it's ridiculously sharp on arrival. Haven't seen how it is to sharpen yet. As you know, Dave does very nice handles.

What about a Watanabe 150? Stainless clad blue2. Mine is 36mm at the heel. Also arrived very sharp and haven't yet had to sharpen it.


----------



## StonedEdge (Nov 16, 2017)

Thanks for all the input. Truly greatly appreciated.

Stainless is not a must, but would be a bonus.

After some soul searching, some measuring and some deep reflective introspection, here is an updated short list of the 150 petties in contention, in no particular order:

Gesshin Kagero
Kochi KU
Watanabe pro
Toyama Naborikoi
Haruyuki srs15
Tanaka Blue2 Damascus

All but the Kagero and Haruyuki have heel heights above 29/30mm. Most of these are blue steel, PM or mystery carbon (Kochi)

Would love to hear what you guys and gals have to say regarding this list (positive or negative let me have it!)


----------



## shownomarci (Nov 16, 2017)

I am very rarely using petties. Most of the time i use ither a gyuto or a small paring knife.
However, at home i use my Tojiro ITK santoku quite often. Some say terrible in every aspect, but i don't really care about the F&F, it takes a wicked edge in no time and holds it fairly well.
What i would recommend is a santoku or bunka, if you are leaning towards taller knives, because of its intended use.
JCK Natures blue #2 petty (62HRC) 165-170mm edge length and 38mm height. If i wanted another petty it would be this.
JCK Natures AS Santoku (64-65HRC) 170mm edge length and 42mm height.
Shibata bunka R2 steel @62-63HRC, 180mm & 53mm


----------



## pc9111 (Nov 17, 2017)

I would go with the Toyama but they are becoming harder to find


----------



## ob-gym (Nov 18, 2017)

+1 Toyama

The edge retention on his Blue #2 is unbelievable, holds a delicate 8-10k edge for months and months on my daily driver gyuto. PM steels will hold a 85% edge forever, but I find well heat treated Blue to stay "sharp af" (95-100% sharpness) for a LOT longer than well heat treated PM (Takamura R2/SG2)


----------



## StonedEdge (Nov 18, 2017)

ob-gym said:


> +1 Toyama



Plus I wouldn't get royally screwed on shipping to Canada from JNS like I would with JKI and some others. Probably going this route. Thanks!


----------



## StonedEdge (Nov 22, 2017)

Just to update this thread. I've chosen the Watanabe stainless clad blue steel 150 petty from his pro line, but without KU. I asked for the option of a polished blade face. 
Will be placing my order with Shinichi in the coming days. Will post pics when I receive it down the line.

Thanks to everyone who shared their opinions! Greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2017)

StonedEdge said:


> Just to update this thread. I've chosen the Watanabe stainless clad blue steel 150 petty from his pro line, but without KU. I asked for the option of a polished blade face.
> Will be placing my order with Shinichi in the coming days. Will post pics when I receive it down the line.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who shared their opinions! Greatly appreciated!!


Mine is Ku (my only Ku knife). The Ku finish is very smooth and looks good. I didn't actually realise there was an option to polish it off. Even so, I am very happy with the Ku.

Ive been using the knife a fair bit lately to destem chard and kale. Performs well and edge retention not an issue so far (home use).


----------



## StonedEdge (Nov 22, 2017)

Nemo said:


> I didn't actually realise there was an option to polish it off.
> 
> Performs well and edge retention not an issue so far (home use).



Neither did I but I asked him in our email exchanges and for a nominal amount more he said he'd do a polished version.

That's good to hear regarding edge retention. I'm excited to receive it whenever that may be.


----------



## labor of love (Nov 22, 2017)

Sounds like you already made a decision, I will add that Im taking a hard look at hinoura stainless clad AS pettys. Tall blade good edge retention, stainless clad and nice grind.


----------



## StonedEdge (Nov 22, 2017)

labor of love said:


> Sounds like you already made a decision, I will add that Im taking a hard look at hinoura stainless clad AS pettys. Tall blade good edge retention, stainless clad and nice grind.


Don't throw any more suggestions at me!  This decision was difficult enough and I'm terrible at making decisions

Seriously tho just looked it up and it would definitely jive with my needs. Maybe next time


----------

